# Should I Replace the Flywheel In My 2002 Maxima SE During the Clutch Replacement?



## newguy86 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hey guys and girls. I'm new to this site.

I'm replacing the clutch in my 2002 Maxima SE. It has over 300,000km on the odometer. Since I'm in Canada, I read the odometer as kilometers, so keep in mind that the 300,000km part really is 300,000 kilometers.

I just bought the clutch kit from RockAuto.com. It's a LUK replacement clutch kit. The kit cost me USD$183.18. By the time I checked out with only that in my cart, I paid CAD$260.00. Here's the link:
More Information for LUK 06074 

The kit doesn't come with the DMF, but sells it separately for USD$269.41. Here's the link:
More Information for LUK DMF095

I'm doing all the work myself, and I want to do it properly so that I don't have to redo the clutch again and cost myself more money in parts. I'm wondering if I really should change the flywheel with the clutch kit, and if it'll be a proper install if I do. Any suggestions or thoughts?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You might consider converting over to a solid mass flywheel. If anybody else is more familiar with a DMF, please chime in.

Here's a web site that has info on a DMF:

Dual Mass to Solid Conversion


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

As far as replacing the flywheel, unless there is damage to it, there's no reason to replace it. Obviously, you really can't tell until you remove it for inspection.

As far as the conversion, it really depends on how you drive your car. If you are into performance, a solid mass flywheel has some benefits. Otherwise, you'll be better off with the dual mass. Dual mass flywheels make shifting a lot smoother and are used on a lot of European cars.


----------



## newguy86 (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks for your reply!

What do I need to look for when I inspect the flywheel other then cracks, blue burn marks, and warpage. And how do I check for warpage?

I love performance, but this will most likely be my D.D. for a bit until I can afford mods. So there would be no supporting engine mods. I may as well stick with the smooth shifting that the DMF offers, then redo the clutch when there are supporting mods.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you download a factory service manual, it'll show you exactly what to check. You can check warpage with a flat edge and a feeler gauge. If the disc is completely worn out, you'll likely see some heat spots, but you don't want to see cracks, scoring or grooves, etc. You also don't want to see any broken or damaged springs.


----------



## newguy86 (Jan 24, 2015)

I've tried to download those manuals with no success.

On the flip note, I received the clutch kit today. I'm going to start working on it soon. I'm excited. I ead a lot of reviews online about the LUK clutch kits, so I bought one. When I dis-assemble the car to the point where I can see the fly wheel, and if it's defective; a local auto parts store has the LUK flywheel in stock for this car for CAD$550 + tax. I'll post pics of the flywheel at the point of getting there.


----------

